# LED Lighting for inside piano



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

We have a baby grand piano and I woul like to have LED lighting inside the piano when the top is up. The effect I am going for is during our Halloween party I will have my 3-axis skeleton sitting at the piano playing different piano tunes. This music is downloaded to my iPod and plugged into small portable speakers. I would like to have the lighting change colors as the music plays. Last year I used some battery operated LED's. It was ok, but did not have a very good impact.

Anybody have ideas? BTW, I would prefer to not have to program anything. And I was thinking that some type of ribbon LED might be best.

Thanks!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, easy peasy
simple led strips cut to size
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/l...-led-5-meter-5050-rgb-cut-to-size-p-1493.html
and this RGB color organ style control
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/sound-to-rgb-led-light-controller-p-1514.html
just add a sound source which could be through the mic or connected to the jack.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks GC! That is exactly what I had envisioned!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

and a 12v power supply, almost forgot.
those can be scavenged pretty easy


----------

